# Kentucky State BBQ Festival - out of control



## workoutchamp (Oct 25, 2011)

What started out as a 'I don't care if just me and you show up' has gotten out of control.

Not a competition (although there will be a people's choice) - this is an EATING event - similar to Big Apple Block Party - sort of.

Very cool stuff going to be there - and happening.  the flyer is here - http://KYBBQFestival.com/

If you can make it, let us know - and LIKE us on Facebook.  (link from website)

Moe Cason

Ray Lampe Dr. BBQ

Carey Bringle

Craig Kimmel

Melissa Cookston

Shelly Hunt

Tim Farmer

KY Bourbon Barrel Ale

and a bunch of others - cooking for you.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm gonna try to make it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds like a great event!

Wish I was a little closer!


----------



## bigfatdaddys (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope to get my butt down there and check it out!


----------

